# How To fix the Login problem:



## John-H

*How To fix the Login problem:*

For those having problems logging on, here's How To sort out the problem. Basically you need to delete cookies and log on from the home screen. This shows you how using Internet Explorer 8+ but the process is similar for other browsers.

Firstly, make sure you only have one browser instance open (other instances may hold onto old cookes). Make sure you exactly enter "*http://www.ttforum.co.uk*" in the URL entry box and press return. This ensures you are on the correct website to start with and not www .********.*com* or www .**********.co.uk etc. (If you are on one of the other URLs email notifications sent to other users, due to your posts, will prompt them to log in to the alternative URL and we don't want that!)

In Internet Explorer's menu go to Tools > Internet Options

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/images/********/Logon_2.jpg

On the General Tab click the "Delete..." button

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/images/********/Logon_3.jpg

*Ensure that the only the "Cookies" option box is ticked and that the "Preserve Favourite website data" is NOT ticked as shown.* *<<<< VERY IMPORTANT - has caught many people out!* Then click the "Delete" button.

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/images/********/Logon_4.jpg

A dialogue box may open advising that history is being deleted - this is actually only deleting the cookies as selected so let it proceed.

Now in the log on boxes at the top left of the home screen carefully enter your username and password. Tick the "Remember me" box to save you having to log on repeatedly. Then click "Login".

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/images/********/Logon_1.jpg

You should now be logged in properly to http://www.********.co.uk

Please note that if someone else has logged into www .********.*com* or www. *ttforum*.co.uk etc. and you receive an email notification due to one of their posts, then the URL link in the email will be www .********.*com* or www.**********.co.uk etc. and NOT *http://www.ttforum.co.uk* and you will be prompted to log in to the different website domain.

Instead of logging in again simply edit the URL in the address bar to correctly include "*ttforum.co.uk*" instead of ******** or .com etc. and press return. You will then find that you are already logged in and do not have to do it again. It's best for everybody to use ttforum.co.uk to avoid these problems.

P.S. For some reason we don't know, deleting just the forum cookies in IE8+ does not work and it has been necessary to delete all cookies. If someone can explain please do. The "delete all board cookies" at the bottom of the page does not work either. It may be something to do with the cookies being cached in IE8 and above. Other browsers may work with forum only cookie deletion, so try that first as it avoids affecting other website settings.


----------



## talk-torque

Thanks for that information John.

I have been using the .com alternatives as a workround, but I will convert back, as advised.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Okay, for those using Safari or Firefox, here's how to fix the login problem. These images are screenshots from a Mac but will be very similar whatever OS you're using...

First, in your browser window go to http://www.********.co.uk

*For Safari...*

In Safari from the Menu bar go Safari/Preferences...










Choose Security from the top menu, then Show Cookies from the pane. Type '********' in lower case in the search window top right. You will see this window...










Then shift-click the top and bottom items listed and select Remove, then Done.

Then go to the Safari menu bar and select Empty Cache...










Finally, quit Safari then reopen and go to the forum. Login should now work. 

*For Firefox...*

Type in http://www.********.co.uk in the browser window.

Go to the Menu Bar/Firefox/Preferences. Select Privacy and you'll get this window...










Select the link that says 'remove individual cookies'. In the search window type in '********' in lower case










Shift Click the top and bottom line in the list and hit Remove Cookies. Close the window and in the one beneath select Advanced then Network and hit the Clear Now button.










Quit Firefox, reopen and go to http://www.********.co.uk and login should work... 

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H

Nice one Rich


----------



## T3RBO

Wiped all cookies and cache as above, and now back on .co.uk


----------



## crispin

For me this story only partially works... clearing the cookies in Safari allows me to login to ********.co.uk but only for a short while ... during the session I suddenly find myself logged out again.

********.com works perfectly,,,, clearly this is a problem with the .co.uk site that I hope the webmaster will take care of.


----------



## John-H

I can tell you're on .com as you logged me out - grrr... well not really I edited the URL :wink: I've probably just done that to you. Have you tried clearing the cache too? I don't know if that's needed but it might help.


----------



## conlechi

Safari now working fine , thanks guys 

Mark


----------



## rustyintegrale

crispin said:


> For me this story only partially works... clearing the cookies in Safari allows me to login to ********.co.uk but only for a short while ... during the session I suddenly find myself logged out again.
> 
> ********.com works perfectly,,,, clearly this is a problem with the .co.uk site that I hope the webmaster will take care of.


In Safari you need to clear the cookies, clear the cache, quit Safari then restart. No visiting the forum until all the steps are done. :wink:


----------



## John-H

Are you on .com Rich - the notification that came through to your reply was .com


----------



## malstt

Back on .co.uk thanks for the guide.


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> Are you on .com Rich - the notification that came through to your reply was .com


No John, .co.uk...


----------



## John-H

Must have been another then


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> Must have been another then


No I don't think so. The 'Spotted' thread notifications are all tt.com so I presume i get logged in on tt.com as I choose to login automatically.

i just had a post notification on that thread and when I went to look I had to go through the login procedure and got caught in the familiar loop. Did the Safari fix and all is okay again.

I suspect a lot of login issues are being caused by these post notifications from ********.com I don't know what can be done about it apart from auto redirecting those links to the .co.uk address maybe? :roll:


----------



## R5T

rustyintegrale said:


> *For Safari...*


Safari. 

Not using that :lol: all though i have the newest Version 5.0.5

Mostly i use "Google Chrome" for Mac, a lot less problems with most of the sites.


----------



## rustyintegrale

R5T said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> 
> *For Safari...*
> 
> 
> 
> Safari.
> 
> Not using that :lol: all though i have the newest Version 5.0.5
> 
> Mostly i use "Google Chrome" for Mac, a lot less problems with most of the sites.
Click to expand...

Chrome looks cold and unfriendly to me... :wink:


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must have been another then
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't think so. The 'Spotted' thread notifications are all tt.com so I presume i get logged in on tt.com as I choose to login automatically.
> 
> i just had a post notification on that thread and when I went to look I had to go through the login procedure and got caught in the familiar loop. Did the Safari fix and all is okay again.
> 
> I suspect a lot of login issues are being caused by these post notifications from ********.com I don't know what can be done about it apart from auto redirecting those links to the .co.uk address maybe? :roll:
Click to expand...

Hmm... Yes it would make sense for all notifications to go out .co.uk regardless I think. The other domains are just to catch people typing in the wrong one to start with so I'm not sure why it's like that.


----------



## rustyintegrale

John-H said:


> [Hmm... Yes it would make sense for all notifications to go out .co.uk regardless I think. The other domains are just to catch people typing in the wrong one to start with so I'm not sure why it's like that.


Down to you then Johnny!


----------



## John-H

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Hmm... Yes it would make sense for all notifications to go out .co.uk regardless I think. The other domains are just to catch people typing in the wrong one to start with so I'm not sure why it's like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Down to you then Johnny!
Click to expand...

Ha ha! If only I had that level of tinkerability :wink: - I can raise a flag and wave it though [smiley=help.gif]


----------



## Gram TT

Hi,

could someone explain to me how to fix this login problem on my iphone? I am using safari but don't know how to rectify the problem.

Thanks,
Graham.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gram TT said:


> Hi,
> 
> could someone explain to me how to fix this login problem on my iphone? I am using safari but don't know how to rectify the problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> Graham.


Make sure you are going to ********.co.uk in the browser, if not correct it. Then go to Settings, Safari, scroll down to the bottom and select Clear Cookies, then Clear Cache. Restart the phone.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Dash

I'll do Chrome and Opera when I get home.

*Firefox 4 (if you're using an older version then you need to update)*
1. Right click anywhere on the forum (but not on links or pictures etc)
2. Select "View Page Info"








3. Select the "Security" tab
4. Click "View Cookies"








5. Highlight each of the ******** cookies (hold shift and click on the top, then the bottom in the list to select all)
6. Click "Remove Cookies"









_* Yes, I know I've visited the site nearly 7,000 times - and this is only my work computer!_


----------



## John-H

Try this:

Cookie Buster

If that doesn't work delete cookies manually from the browser (Not the link at the bottom of the forum page as that doesn't work) - from the Tools Options ect in IE etc - but make sure you don't have any other browser open when doing this, then log on from the home page on a fresh browser.


----------



## audimad

Working again, thanks to John H.


----------



## Roger Irrelevant

Cheers rusty [smiley=cheers.gif]

Been trying to log on here for a couple of weeks now.


----------

